# Re Burstner Tstar 695



## Anonymous

I very recently purchased a Burstner T star 695 on a Mercedes 316 base vehicle ,and drove it to South of France on our annual holiday , The engine performance is fantastic and the quality of the interior is good.
BUT THE HANDLING IS DIABOLICAL ,IT IS DRAWN TOWARDS ANY LORRIES OR LARGE VEHICLES WHEN OVERTAKING ,which is worst as passing them , If many in a line it is worse as forever correcting the steering to avoid collision , worse the faster I am driving . Also affected in the opposite diection when being overtaken .i.e pulled the other way .
On closer inspection , I can see that all the weight of the internal items , i.e cooker , fridge freezer , sink and storage cupboards , fresh water tank , gas bottles , even fuel tank are all on the nearside !!
This seems to be worse when driving on the right side of the road on the continent , as it has a garage I am frightened to use as when any weight is in it the steering is even lighter and more uncontrolable .
*HAS ANYONE ELSE EXPERIENCED SIMILAR PROBLEMS PLEASE .*


----------



## Bazbro

I don't know the Burstner or the Mercedes chassis, but when I bought my Transit-based Rienza in June, like you I found the handling to be appalling. Even the fresh water tank is behind the rear axle!

I have just fitted Airide Suspension by Symonspeed in Torquay (about £400) and the handling has been transformed!

Originally my vehicle was dangerously affected by passing lorries, in crosswinds, and on motorway curves. Now, it tracks straight and true, doesn't wallow, unduly sway, or "take charge" of the steering. In short the transformation has been fantastic.

"If" Airides will fit your vehicle (not if it's an Alko chassis, I understand) then I think that could be that answer to your problem. And to compensate for different weight distribution between nearside and offside, they can be adjusted individually.

Good luck.

Barry


----------



## 91698

Barry has it 100% correct (or it it Sue) the suspension must be counteracted to compensate for the load balance.

brez.


----------



## Bazbro

Sue has suspension of her own to worry about, brez!  

Moving swiftly on . . .

Barry


----------



## 91698

Was that a crack in the ear i heard from a distance????

or the rumble of shock absorbers?

brez.


----------



## peejay

If this was my m/home i'd be really annoyed and visiting Mr Burstner agent for an explanation , its unnacceptable for a vehicle to be sold with handling like this. You shouldn't have to resort to extra handling aids to make it safe to drive. 

It would be a good idea to take the vehicle to a weighbridge to see if the axles are not overloaded in any way (particularly the rear) and also to double check the distribution of all the kit you've put in the vehicle.

pete.


----------



## Bazbro

Pardon???? (My ears are still ringing!!!)  

Barry


----------



## 92316

*mercedes t695 burstner.*

please note any motorhomes on a merc. chassis will have the "mecedes waller" unless modified. burstner have actually modified the suspension prior to delivery in uk. i suggest driving slower if not modified as the merc. is very powerful and tends to be driven at higher speeds than other van makes.


----------



## Anonymous

We had this prob, worse coming back than going out for some reason. May have been the still full Marine Loo.

We would be overtaking a lorry in the middle lane, get flung out into the fast lane and then sucked back in with inches to spare in front of the lorry.

I can take a joke but this was causing a bit of a prob.

My remedy was not to overtake lorries\coaches until the outside lane was clear as well and then use half the fast lane to overtake, and this stopped all the bobbing about.

One time I was overtaking not using this technique and just as I got a bit ahead of the lorry the van seemed to be caught in a wall of air and matched the speed of the lorry. Thus were we stuck there like lemons, the lorry driver leering down at us and the wifey giving me an earful. What I should have done was to slow down and wait for a better opportunity but I didn't and gainfully carried on for a couple of miles determined more than ever to crack this overtaking. With hindsight and the lecture I got off the missus, if it happens again, I will tuck myself back behind the lorry and wait for a downhill stretch.

p.s. I have just put a tick in my most wanted box for Air suspension


----------



## trek

I inquired some years ago at the Shepton Mallet show about fitting airrides to my Iveco Daily rear wheel drive motorhome and was told that they were not suitable.
I was advised that they were only designed to be fitted to the Fiat/Peugeot/Citroen based motorhomes which were front wheel drive ?

So my query is can they now be fitted to rear wheel drives like the Mercedes mentioned at the beginning of this thread?


----------



## 92180

Trek,

I have been looking at a rear wheel drive Iveco and was given the name of a company in Holland who do a kit for the Iveco. www.ajv.nl/
Have a look at this site. It was for a Burstner A850-2


----------



## 88781

We have owned three coachbuilt Motorhomes in the past, different models/different chassis layouts, and had similar problems when overtaking or being overtook!

Tossed about in a slipstream, pushed away when just on point of passing etc. My theory is that M/H's are about as aerodynamic as a house brick, and turbulent air vortices that occur when two vehicles pass don't help the situation!

All the symptoms described in these postings mention lorries, or large vans coaches etc.

Why then when overtaking a car, these problems don't arise?

Regards M&D


----------



## DaviMc

*Burstner T Star 695 Mercedes Sprintshift*

Having owned the above motor-home for 3 years and driven many thousands of miles, loaded with family kit and a bike rack on the back, I would say the Mercedes based vehicle is a pleasure to drive.

I am surprised by some negative sentiment and would suggest that these posters should address their own driving techniques. Any motor-home, or indeed caravan needs to be driven with respect when overtaking and of course when larger vehicles pass,one needs to be aware of the wind effect.

The Burstner has been all round Ireland and coped wonderfully with the Irish road challenges; Orkney and explored the wonderful North West coast of Scotland. Even tackling roads 'unsuitable for caravans'; again, no problems. Motorway driving is always challenging as the roads become busier the further south you go but again the Burstner cruises happily all day long.

We have had no issues whatsoever and can only recommend this vehicle as best in its class.


----------



## DaviMc

*Burstner T Star 695*

Hi. I could not Disagree more; we have had the Burstner T Star 695 for 3 years and covered many miles, A roads, B roads, Motorways and dual carriageways and the vehicle cruises along beautifully.

Might I suggest that it could be driving ability? When driving any larger, heavier than average vehicle, one has to drive accordingly. This is the case for motor-homes, camper-vans and caravans as well as commercial vehicles.

Loaded up with rear garage packed, bikes on the back, full water tank, filled with diesel, 3 passengers and driver I would say it is a more relaxing drive than a car - ok parking can be tricky but again ability, patience and taking time are the answers.

The Mercedes Sprinter engine and chassis is arguably the best available and just does the job. We have had no issues, no breakdowns and pleasure all round.

Happy Motoring.


----------



## maddicksman

I have a Fiat based Solano T695 (with 4000 Kg chassis) and have found driving it to be a pleasure. In fact once "in the groove" I have to watch myself not to push it too hard as the handling is so predictable. The one difference I can see from your spec is that my gas bottles are on the off side, which together with my 3rd bottle (stowed in the garage on the off side as well) may provide quite a compensating effect.


----------



## TheHewsonFamily

Having come back from a long trip down to Les Arcs in France, I have experienced the "sway" that has been mentioned when overtaking or being overtaken.

From the comments posted already in this thread (sorry to resurrect such an old subject) am I right in thinking that this is common to most MH? I found it unsettling at first but once you know its going to happen, I just compensated at the appropriate points to remain going straight.

The process that I have experienced is a push away from the vehicle being overtaken just as you approach level with the front of the vehicle and then a sharp pull in towards the space in front of the vehicle when you moving ahead. This can be especially pronounced if there is a side-wind as well. 

Knowing a little about fluid dynamics and Bernoulli's equation, I understand the process at work here, which does help a little in working out what action needs to be taken. For someone new to MHing this can still be quite a suprise when it first happens though.


----------



## Shugmac

Appart from the suspension being a bit harsh on traffic calming measures my 695 handles beautifully and is just the same as Merc parcel vans run by DHL, DPD, Citylink and many others. Check your tyre pressures are ok. I recently had mine inspected by a normally very reliable firm. However it looks like they deflated my tyres to 55psi on the rear and i did experience some wallowing in windy conditions on the A702


----------

